

Hacker Culture IHeartRadio - dberg
https://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/hacker-culture-iheart

======
danr4
Sounds like a great way to make your employees work extra hours.

"Hey youre such a hacker here's a hack day where you can work on anything you
like as long as youre improving our product"

